# Netbeans 8.2 ohne Projektvorlagen



## wolfgang63 (14. Jan 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
wollte mir für ein neues Java FX Projekt die neuste Netbeans IDE für Linux installieren.
Download von Oracle Netbeans 8.2 im Bundle mit Java 1.8 u 111 .
Hat soweit geklappt, jedoch fehlen beim Projektstart die Projektvorlagen. 
Wo sind die geblieben???


----------



## Robat (15. Jan 2017)

Welche Vorlagen fehlen denn?

Schau mal ob dir das hier weiter hilft.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## udo-100 (15. Jan 2017)

Danke Robert das war mein Problem.
-> gelöst


----------

